# Comment éviter une mise à jour iOS ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Octobre 2014)

Jai un iPod touch sur lequel se trouve le système iOS 7.1.2. Une notification permanente mindique quune mise à jour 8.0.2 est disponible _et apporte des améliorations et résout des problèmes_. Pour le moment la mise à jour ne peut être effectuée car lespace disponible sur liPod ne le permet heureusement pas. 

Je ne veux surtout pas faire cette mise à jour qui plomberait immanquablement mon iPod (comme toutes les mises à jour dun système postérieur à celui de lappareil).

Comment éviter cette mise à jour, si je fais de la place sur mon iPod et comment faire disparaitre cette agaçante notification de mise à jour ? Je crains dailleurs que le système iOS 8 ait déjà été téléchargé et nattend que de lespace libre pour sinstaller.


----------



## Lauange (3 Octobre 2014)

Il est impossible de faire disparaitre la notification sans utiliser un tweak depuis cydia donc en ayant jailbreaké ton ipod.


----------



## I-Romain (26 Octobre 2014)

La mis a jour ne se met jamais automatiquement c'est toujours à toi de le mettre si tu en as envie


----------

